
Scribes: The most focused text-editor got even more focused - macco
http://mystilleef.blogspot.com/2010/04/scribes-50-less-fat.html?showComment=1271016050853_AIe9_BENHy9_54qkGf5YNVyBurbNSyrwayp9LaqJgzbcFXvfKCcElGO7k0YJIQZxvHjARySSAEjA724_RoWpwn1fc2TZ3tQkMgoXnDfltUOz31iIhR-zivrBpsTIRfX2DMi7T1OXFJ5Vy5gvqWjGczmx6aiu41DAqkn058cMyKs8kh25cQTsCZRN8E9DulC5Mi_hzU-DJIZT6ASprTBh-fWIGx73-Pnqq4TJ3AxYTOkA8Xa7KJODR_8#c7106988065419681360
======
SwellJoe
I would like to point out that vim has never had a menu bar when opened from
the command line.

~~~
ggruschow
gvim doesn't need them either.

Goodbye toolbar

    
    
      :set guioptions-=T
    

Goodbye menubar

    
    
      :set guioptions-=m

~~~
prog
Thats what I have in my gvimrc :)

And for things like copy/paste across apps the + buffer works nicely.

    
    
        "+yy
        "+p
    

and so on.

------
mwexler
I'm hoping for the next big breakthrough... getting rid of all those white
lines I'm not using, as my scripts are short. Perhaps they can lock the window
to 5 lines or so, and then expand as I type. And, to be honest, I don't use
all those columns, so perhaps pare it down to a 1x1 text box and expand as
needed.

Just kidding, jeez, of course I'd want it to be 1 column, 5 lines to start
with. Who writes 1 liners anymore? :-)

------
gfodor
:set fullscreen

~~~
tigerthink
E518: Unknown option: fullscreen

~~~
gfodor
you need a mac & MacVim. Works great.

